
Transfer of Wikipedia sites from GoDaddy complete - bane
http://blog.wikimedia.org/2012/03/09/transfer-of-wikipedia-sites-from-godaddy-complete/
======
asciident
Can someone give some insight why so many high-profile companies use
MarkMonitor? What exactly is so compelling about their domain registration
services? Why is that even Internet juggernauts are unable to take care of
domain name registration themselves? How much does it cost (they didn't seem
to have a price list)?

~~~
there
A company would have to become an ICANN registrar to be able to register their
own domains, in addition to having to setup registration agreements in every
other country TLD that those companies do business in (google.co.uk,
microsoft.ru, etc.). That would require a lot more money and overhead than
just letting MarkMonitor do it, which specializes in this sort of thing.

~~~
asciident
Sure, but why not use any other domain registrar? i.e. any consumer registrar.

~~~
manlius
I work at a consumer registrar, the only thing you need to do in order for us
to hand over control of a domain to you is put a company logo on a word
document, stamp it and fax it to us.

This does not apply to larger clients, but then if you're already looking for
that kind of service it makes sense to go to a company that specialises in
that.

------
drucken
Good stuff.

Though I am somewhat shocked any high profile sites are still using GoDaddy at
this point ...

~~~
tsunamifury
Unless Godaddy offers some service I'm not aware of, its probably just one of
those things that happens when you're just getting started. You end up never
changing it due to the work required.

------
jaylevitt
Am I the only one disappointed by this move? They moved to a registrar so
split between their role as registrar and their stance as anti-piracy that
they couldn't even take a stand on SOPA?

[http://startupdispatch.com/analysis/analysis-9-of-
top-500-we...](http://startupdispatch.com/analysis/analysis-9-of-
top-500-websites-registered-with-godaddy-22-with-markmonitor/)

------
quintin
I was considering moving to <http://www.namecheap.com/>. I guess that's
equally good when it comes to general protection for domains.

